# No Racist Jokes Or Coments On This Forum



## vern38

I hope nothing more needs to be said on the subject.

Vern

*
Rules & Guidelines*

Please read the following rules and guidelines very carefully. By proceeding to post you agree to these guidelines and must obey them at all times. Refusal to obey these guidelines will result in the appropriate responsive measures.

If you agree with them and wish to proceed with the registration, simply click the "Register" button below. To cancel this registration, simply hit the 'back' button on your browser.

We have implemented the following guide for using on all our forums. This guide is designed to strike a balance between the main goal of our forums, providing support, and keeping the relaxed and welcoming family atmosphere of our community which has made our site so popular.

Please remember that we are not responsible for any messages posted. We do not vouch for or warrant the accuracy, completeness or usefulness of any message, and are not responsible for the contents of any message. The messages express the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of this bulletin board.

Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately by email or PM. We have the ability to remove objectionable messages and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary.

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this bulletin board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you.

We require all posts to be positive, constructive, and on topic. We may delete individual posts that could ruin a good topic thread.

Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam, and topics bumped for no reason shall be locked.

We reserve the right to edit or remove any content on these forums that we deem inappropriate with or without forewarning. We will try to give fair warning when we can, but it is not always feasible to do so.

Having fun is good, we like fun. There are several general forums for non-Outbackers related topics. Please keep it positive and polite. We do not censor opinions or ideas on our forums but we do take firm measures against posts and/or topics that could cause unrest in the community beyond a civil and polite disagreement.

Please NOTE: Due to the inflammatory nature of political, world news, religious and other related topics, we have deemed them inappropriate for our forums. These topics often result in heated discussions not always suitable for our younger members. We suggest you discuss these types of topics on a forum and/or site dedicated for heated debates.

You may not make personal attacks on other users or staff members either in public forums or private messages.

You may not use profanity in usernames, posts, signatures or anything else on this website. It is unprofessional and offensive and will not be tolerated. We have word filters in place for the most vulgar terms. Circumventing those word filters will result in punitive measures.

We reserve the right to ban any member who violates our guidelines or disrupts our community. We will be fair and provide warning in most cases.

If you have an issue concerning our services, policies, or staff, please use a personal contact method such as a private message or email to a staff member. All staff are highlighted in the active members list. We take serious complaints to heart and will do our best to address them.

The Golden Rules

1. There will be no excessive use of profanity.
*2. There will be no racial, ethnic, gender based insults or any other personal discriminations.*
3. There will be no posts meant to offend or hurt any other member, in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory; this includes the excessive use of all caps which is considered yelling.
4. Spamming is not permitted; please keep all your posts as constructive as possible.
5. Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam; please do not unnecessarily bump topics. Please do not bump your own topic for at least 24 hours.
6. Asking for members or staff for your site/forums is considered Spam; please do not use our site to advertise yours without prior approval from a member of Management.
7. Pornography, Warez, or any other illegal transactions may NOT be linked in any shape or form.
8. All posts are property of the poster. This forum and all web sites owned in conjunction with this forum have the right to request alteration or deletion of any offensive post.
9. Posts may be deleted for any reasons the forum administrators deem reasonable.
10. Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via PM. If the problem can not be resolved, then the moderator and user must send their positions to the forum admin. The forum admin will make or change any and/or all final decisions.
11. Pictures may be posted as long as they are not explicit or offensive. If you plan to post more than one image, or the topic is based on graphics, please link the images rather than screening.
12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than 300x100; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature.
13. Please try to keep images in your profile to a minimum file size to accommodate for dialup members. We want everyone here to have an enjoyable experience, and images that have excessive file sizes cause undue problems for those without broadband.
14. Please keep foul language away from these forums, any excessive un-called for language will be removed and you will receive a final warning.
15. Remember to post in the correct forum and search first to make sure it hasn't already been posted. Take your time to look at other topics and see where your topic should go. If your topic is placed in the wrong forum, it will be moved by a moderator.
16. If a topic is recognized as being posted in the wrong forum, or if the post is a violation of our guidelines then please contact a moderator either via PM or the 'report post to moderator' feature; please do not respond publicly to the member - a member of staff will do what is required upon contact.
17. Any person/s who attempt to present themselves as a Moderator by posting negatively to a member's topic (which has been posted in error and requires locking or moving to another forum) will be sent a PM warning and placed into moderation queue upon further measures .
18. Any impersonation of a user from these forums, in any mode of communication, is strictly prohibited and will result in a banning.
19. If you have a question about where your topic went, please PM a Moderator or Administrator before starting a new topic asking where it went, or posting a duplicate of the original topic. We will be happy to provide you with a link to the new location, or a reason why it was locked and/or removed.

*Violation of any of these rules will result in consequences determined on a case-by-case basis. Thank you for visiting Outbackers.com and we hope you enjoy your stay.*


----------



## willie226

Thanks Vern for the great site it all sounds good to me
willie


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the gentle reminder Vern.








I am not sure what post prompted this message (you mean I missed one!







), but I am sure your response was warranted.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff

I too would like to thank those that administer this site (especially Vern) and say that I think the rules are more than fair.

I believe this site has a clearly defined purpose with a well established set of operating guidelines yet it allows its members the flexibility to pursue may related areas of interest.

From the first time I entered the forums it has been the most useful, helpful, enjoyable, beneficial ..... site I have ever seen.

As far as the siteâ€™s members go, I find it quite refreshing how they consistently demonstrate their respect for other members and always maintain a level of maturity and intelligence well beyond most any other forum I have seen.

Although others have had more time, my seven years at sea left me with a nature far from prudish and a vocabulary that would stand up to most any self-respecting sailorâ€™s tongue however; I also feel there is a time and a place for everything and these public forums are not it. Thankfully; I believe that philosophy runs though the fabric of 99% of this group as witnessed by the postings.

Additionally, it is quite unique in the way the members support each other. I canâ€™t tell the number of posts I have seen that treated and responded to a question in a positive/helpful manner when the question was one that some people would consider stupid and/or frivolous.

Brovo Zulu to all (ha! figure out what that means) and thank you for allowing me to be a member of this group. I look forward to watching and helping with the siteâ€™s growth and development though the coming years. I guess Iâ€™ll just have to keep buying Outbacks so I can stay a member.

Hay, what do we do if they quit making Outbacks?

By the way. I put on my Reese High Performance, dual cam Strait-Line 1200 equalizer/sway control this past weekend and life is good! World of difference between it and the old friction control. I guess I get to update my signature now. (OK, so I posted that in the wrong place but the majority of this post is in line with the topic and I just had to tell someone that might care and understood because everyone else I tell looks at me like I have two heads and need sedatives)


----------



## campmg

This is one of those few times I have nothing to add. Bill Pfaff said it better than I could have. Good job Bill. And yes, I know what Bravo Zulu means.


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for posting the Guide Lines for all of us

Don


----------



## Moosegut

"Well done" Vern et al.


----------



## mountainlady56

Don't know what prompted this, but it never hurts to remind people of the rules. I love this forum, and certainly would hope that no one would do/say anything to intentionally hurt anyone else. This seems like part of my family, now.








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe

sgalady said:


> Don't know what prompted this, but it never hurts to remind people of the rules. I love this forum, and certainly would hope that no one would do/say anything to intentionally hurt anyone else. This seems like part of my family, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action


Me too...(Big hugs)
Vern, thank you for the reminder as to why we are all here









Dawn


----------



## Reverie

One of the nicest, most attractive features of this website is how gentle it is, without being sappy or purdish. Whatever prompted this I hope it was inadvertant. Like a lot of other people I would say my sense of humor boarders on "earthy" but I think, like a lot of people on here, that we have to be aware of other people's sensibilities.

Reverie


----------



## huntr70

Reverie said:


> be aware of other people's sensibilities.
> 
> Reverie


 That sounds like the training I went through for work.....























Steve


----------



## MaeJae

Thanks for the reminder Vern!

Well said Bill!









MaeJae


----------



## Steve McNeil

Vern,

This may be stupid, but I can't find the "register button" to click on. Can you direct me to it?

Thanks for the information and the wonderful site!

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Steve McNeil said:


> Vern,
> 
> This may be stupid, but I can't find the "register button" to click on. Can you direct me to it?
> 
> Thanks for the information and the wonderful site!
> 
> Steve


The register button is what you click when you agree to the TOS when setting up a new member account.

Randy


----------

